
WebAssembly for fast and interactive CLI playgrounds - raboukhalil
https://opensource.com/article/19/4/command-line-playgrounds-webassembly
======
raboukhalil
Hey HN! This is an article on how WebAssembly can enable us to port command-
line tools to the web, which enables fast and interactive playgrounds!

You can find a demo at [http://jqkungfu.com](http://jqkungfu.com) and the code
at
[http://github.com/robertaboukhalil/jqkungfu](http://github.com/robertaboukhalil/jqkungfu)

~~~
indentit
Hey, thanks for taking the time - I have long been curious how to use
Emscripten to do something like this, and your explanation of why its better
than building limited sandboxes for playing with CLI apps makes perfect sense
:)

